# Mossy Oak knive set at Walmart



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just a heads up for you knife guys out there. Walmart has Mossy Oak knife sets for only $20! Comes with 2 knives,2 sheaths. The large one is 10" with a 6" blade and the small one is 7 3/4" with 4" blade. Both are stainless Steel with leather handles. I'm no knife guys by any means but they look like they should hold up rather well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Just a heads up for you knife guys out there. Walmart has Mossy Oak knife sets for only $20! Comes with 2 knives,2 sheaths. The large one is 10" with a 6" blade and the small one is 7 3/4" with 4" blade. Both are stainless Steel with leather handles. I'm no knife guys by any means but they look like they should hold up rather well.


Link?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry Watchman,the closest link I can give you is the sporting goods department at Walmart.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks, I will see if I can find it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Online it shows 32.84


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Online it shows 32.84


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mossy-Oak-Hunting-2-Knife-Giftset/23887128

That's not it. It's probably a local buy and won't be listed online.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The only things Walmart sells that are not junk and made overseas are guns and ammo. jmho Those knives might be good to have to barter. For personal use spend a liitle more. Again jmho. P.S., you're probably good to go with their tires and batteries though.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mossy-Oak-Hunting-2-Knife-Giftset/23887128
> 
> That's not it. It's probably a local buy and won't be listed online.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I have two sets of them and while they arent as nice as some I have had in the past they arent too bad and have held up for several months of hard use surprisingly well. I am going to go on record as saying for 20 bucks for the two knife set, they are worth the out lay of fun dollars and a winner! Hell I like them enough I would have paid 20 bucks each! I just saw them back in stock again at a couple of local walmarts here and plan to buy a couple more sets to lay back. Honestly though I use the smaller one way more than the larger one in the set. Not my first choice for a go to war knife, but for general duty camping knife, knife for the Tool Box or Tackle Box, I think youd be hard pressed to beat them for the price.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> The only things Walmart sells that are not junk and made overseas are guns and ammo. jmho Those knives might be good to have to barter. For personal use spend a liitle more. Again jmho. P.S., you're probably good to go with their tires and batteries though.


Excellent idea for barter. I have a barter "store" and these would be a great addition.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like knives too. I watch black river outpost, field supply and knife depot for deals for barter use.


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

I skinned a woodchuck with the walmart mossy oak set - 1 tanto and 1 gut hook knife. It was my first kill with a bow. The quality is exactly what you'd expect from a 20$ knife set. It'll get the job done, sure, but they don't really hold an edge super well. Not worth it imo - save up and buy a 50-100$ hand made gut hook and skip the tanto.

Just my 2cents


----------



## ifithitu (May 1, 2017)

I bought the set of Mossy Oak knives from Walmart I kept the bigger one and gave the 4" to my son.For the $ 20.00 + taxes price, I think it's a nice fixed blade knife.


----------

